# Meet Pete Johnson and Dion Giolito



## drac (Feb 3, 2004)

October 25th

Come on down and help us celebrate our 4th year as your tobacconist! This is our time for us to thank you for helping us turn our lounge into something special. We will be providing dinner catered by our friends at Pace's Steakhouse and we will be joined by Pete Johnson, owner of Tatuaje Cigars and Dion Giolito, owner of Illusione Cigars. They will be offering promotions on products and joining in our celebration. Also in attendence will be Steve Faccenda from CAO Cigars and Barry Blonder from La Flor Dominicana Cigars. Our lounge will be open to the public until 5:30pm when we will close the lounge for a members only dinner party.

www.smokesignals.biz
SmokeSignals
308 Main Street
Port Jefferson N.Y. 11777


----------

